# And Now, for something completely different



## gketell (Apr 20, 2007)

Yesterday was my younger-son's Cub Scout pack's Father-Son cake back.  The theme was "Movies".






The top and bottom are made from melted chocolate chips poured into a cake pan with baby food bottles used to make the openings.  The cake itself is a lemon cake with chocolate frosting that Devin drug a fork through to make it look like it was a wrapped film.  The "filmstrip" is fondant that we colored with royal blue, sky blue, and yellow food color then mixed/mashed/pulled/rolled; we then painted the edges with brown food color to make it look like a movie.





Devin and our cake won 1st place both at den level and at the pack level for "Best fits theme". 






GK


----------



## low_48 (Apr 20, 2007)

Really inventive! That third picture is the best. Both of you look equally proud[] Congratulations.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 20, 2007)

very creative! Congrats!


----------



## pete00 (Apr 20, 2007)

congrats to the both of you, nice job...


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 20, 2007)

coolest looking cake idea I ever saw!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 20, 2007)

That is very special, the result picture of the two of you is simpley the icing on that cake!![]


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 20, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool cake!

Chris


----------



## fiferb (Apr 20, 2007)

Very imaginitive. Great job! How does it taste?[]


----------



## twoofakind (Apr 20, 2007)

Kind of reminds me of the "Ace of Cakes" on the Food network. Great job.
Andy


----------



## gketell (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks all!  I don't make cakes often but is sure fun when we do.  This is the 6th year of F-S cake bake and all our cakes were equally "creative".  []

As for taste, the boys really like it. []  Seriously, it tastes just like a lemon cake with too much frosting.  Fondant is like eating pure (if gritty) sugar; the top and bottom are just pure chocolate and the center is a "standard" cake.

GK


----------



## TAld (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I would feel lonely and depressed if I had to cut that cake in little pieces [] Heck, I would've froze it and showed it all over town [] [] [] Really, it is very nice and I love to see parents involved with their children's daily activities.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 20, 2007)

This is a woodworking site.  Where is a picture of your Pinewood Derby car??  [][]


----------



## underdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I really like this. Shows <b>reel</b> imagination![]

Reminds me of the cakes I used to make for our boys when they were young. Isn't it fun?[]


----------



## gketell (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />This is a woodworking site.  Where is a picture of your Pinewood Derby car??  [][]



Since you asked, these are from 2006.
www.ketell.com/Scouting/PWD2006/Ethan/EthansCar.jpg]

www.ketell.com/Scouting/PWD2006/Devin/DevinsCar.jpg]

I can't find a picture of my younger son's car from this year.  It was really cool.  It looked like a porsche 934.

GK


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 25, 2007)

Greg,
It looks like your son is getting what all kids really need, Dad time.  Way to go.  The cake is great too.
Rob


----------



## DocRon (Apr 26, 2007)

Cool stuff! Years ago I was Den leader in my son's cub scout pack. Much fun, and very valuable.  Way tog , you will never regret the time spent.
I also see you are a Monty Python fan!


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 26, 2007)

Great looking cake!  Stay with the scouting program, its just keeps getting better and better.  My oldest is an Eagle scout and his younger brother is right on his heels!  Its such a great way to stay involved in their lives!  Since this is a woodworking site, have you considered wood badge?  It has nothing to do with woodworking but it has everything to do with scouting.  Look into it when you have a chance, its a fantastic program for adults and it will be beneficial to you in just about everything that you do.

John


----------



## gketell (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, DocRon and Jedgerton.  

My younger son is still in it with my wife as Den Leader.  The Boy Scouts of "Kazikstan" ousted me on an unproved, incorrect accusation that was disproved by other leaders.  But it wasn't good enough and I'm out.  My older son lost interest shortly there after. It was truly amazing the way it came down.  [B)] [] 

I will continue to do all that my younger boy wants to do, but woodbadge is not in my future.

GK


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 27, 2007)

Greg:  Great cars!! Your boys did good!!  I particularly like Ethan's ride.  Is it supposed to be a Ferrari?  The logos are similar.  

I've seen a bunch of PWD cars and can't recall ever seeing one with faired wheels like Ethan's.  Must have been quite a bit of work!!


----------



## gketell (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Greg:  Great cars!! Your boys did good!!  I particularly like Ethan's ride.  Is it supposed to be a Ferrari?  The logos are similar.



Actually it is a porsche 962-HR1; we just didn't have any porsche stickers.












> I've seen a bunch of PWD cars and can't recall ever seeing one with faired wheels like Ethan's.  Must have been quite a bit of work!!


It was a challenge for him.  But he did it 100% on his own.  The only thing I did was stand behind him making sure he didn't hurt himself on the tools.  Drill press, bandsaw, sander, airbrush, he got to use them all.  He was 10 when he did this one.

GK


----------

